# Keith Olbermann Quits



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

So, I see both sides are being quiet.

Was he pushed out, or just quit?

Personally, I couldn't stand to watch more than 30 seconds of him.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Thirty seconds is giving him way too much credit!! The guy is a conceded a_ _ !!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe the guys with the white coats, with long sleeves, that tie in the back, caught up with him.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Glad to see him gone. Couldn't stand listing to him one bit.

Next we will know is that Obama makes him his media Czar to work on the fairness doctrine. Nothing about this administration would surprise me. uke:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Longshot you're scaring me big time. You maybe right


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You guys are right.....to bad Limbaugh and his ilk didn't join him. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

southdakbearfan said:


> So, I see both sides are being quiet.
> 
> Was he pushed out, or just quit?
> 
> Personally, I couldn't stand to watch more than 30 seconds of him.


Keith Olbermann saw the handwriting on the wall with the new owner of NBC and cut a deal for his exit that will give him money and options -- sources tell TMZ.

Here's how it went down. Sources familiar with the situation tell us that Olbermann's agent recently went to NBC complaining that Keith -- who has the most popular show on MSNBC -- was underpaid at $7 million per year. NBC execs told Olbermann's agent they would not cough up any more money.

Network execs were well aware that Comcast wanted Keith gone because he was "a loose cannon that could not be controlled." It became clear to both sides that Olbermann's days were numbered and they began negotiating an exit.

We're told the exit deal wasn't completed until just before airtime Friday night.

Under the deal, sources say Olbermann will get money but cannot appear on television for a certain period time -- we don't know how long.

Our sources say Olbermann will, however, reappear soon with a presence on the Internet.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

He may have been the most popular on MSNBC, but was getting his but kicked in the ratings.



> Net 8PM P2+ (000s) 25-54 (000s) 35-64 (000s)
> FNC THE OREILLY FACTOR 2,918 676 1,324
> CNN PARKER SPITZER 522 110 212
> MSNBC COUNTDOWN W/ K. OLBERMANN 1,106 198 457
> ...


Check out all the ratings here; http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/0 ... vais/79685


----------

